# Need good costume idea.



## cea1995 (Sep 15, 2004)

I like to do costumes that are taken "from the headlines" so to speak. Last year I went as Roy Horn (Siegfriend & Roy). I had a white tiger attached to a ripped up Tuxedo shirt, neck wounds, blood, the whole nine yards. I had many people tell me that they loved the costume. This year I'm trying to think of something comprable. All I can come up with is to wear an orange prison suit, a sequined glove, wig, handcuffs, etc. and be Micheal Jackson. Any one have any other ideas that would be good costumes also?


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

You could always go as the captured Sadam Hussein. Or a wind blown floridian!

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Martha Stewart, Donald Trump, one of the booted Survivors, heck, pick any of your Reality TV stars... An American Idol, any of the presidential candidates, etc. etc.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Dress up like a "terrorist", randomly find places at the party to hide, do stuff like run over and turn off lights while yelling jihad.

Dress up like any of the people running for offices in Nov. they're even scarier than the terrorist!

If you've got a friend, one of you goes as a hurricane, the other as a state in the south/east. Hurricane randomly runs over and rams into the state a bunch.

I want a hearse.


----------

